# Jon boat to islands



## Playin hooky (May 7, 2018)

Has anyone ever used a jon boat or a small skiff to go to sand island??? I’d either launch from Johnson beach, big lagoon state park, or Sherman cove.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sand Island?
You mean Ft. McRee?
Yes, I see skiffs out there often.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Sherman cove is best if you are able to use it. 5 minute run from there. Be careful of boat wake and barges


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

What size John boat are we talking? Also make sure your launch spot is open. Coming from the west as you mention should not be a problem. Hug the shoreline if in doubt. I ran my old 16’ Carolina Skiff from our farm on Wolf Creek to Ft McRae a few times


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would never recommend it but I saw a group of young military members swim there from the base one time. They are lucky none were killed.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't imagine you having any issues with it. Launch at the kayak launch at Johnson's Beach, paddle out past the no motor zone and let'r hap'n Cap'n!.


----------



## Playin hooky (May 7, 2018)

Yes I meant ft McRee. It’s a alumacraft 1540 with a 9hp on back. I figured launching from Johnson and just hugging coast to avoid large wakes.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Why not sherman cove it's a stones throw to sand island. Get a military guy to sponser if not military. The sponser MUST be with you at all times.


----------

